# Exporting a car to Cyprus



## Joycea82 (Mar 25, 2012)

Good Evening,

I have read the threads for exporting a car but I would appreciate some 'live advice' please, whilst in Cyprus last week, I attempted to acquire further information but this appears fragmented and possibly hearsay from the people I spoke with as they all chose to purchase a car in Cyprus.

We are considering taking a Kia Sportage 1.7CRDi that will be over one year old in September 2013, CO2 emmissions - 135.

I have heard that we may possibly be able to claim the VAT back on this (paid in the UK) as long as it is over a year old, but I would really appreciate clarity as to whether this is a viable option once the rest of the exporting costs are factored in?

Please advise 

Kind regards

Joyce


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2012)

Joycea82 said:


> Good Evening,
> 
> I have read the threads for exporting a car but I would appreciate some 'live advice' please, whilst in Cyprus last week, I attempted to acquire further information but this appears fragmented and possibly hearsay from the people I spoke with as they all chose to purchase a car in Cyprus.
> 
> ...


It all comes to how long you have owned the car. If more then 6 months, then you can bring it in as personal property. Its a lot of paperwork and I always recommend to use Gwenny's Red Tape Service to help
Car imports, Importation Duty, Car Registration, Customs and Excise, Passport Renewals, Driving Licences, Alien Cards, Immigration Permits, Paphos, Pafos, Cyprus

If you can't import it as personal property it will cost you about 3500 euro in Excise Duty.

The VAT you can't get back because the rules say less then 6 months old or less then 6000 km. I assume that the car will have more then 6000 km when it arrives. 

And if it would be possible to get the VAT back, the difference would not be that big because you then must pay it in Cyprus.

You can read more here. There is also links to the governments webpages about it.

Import of Car as Personal Property

Anders


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Like Joyce, I am unsure of what to do for the best when Letitia And I move to Cyprus. I have read all of the threads and posts regarding importing cars to Cyprus, but still do not fully understand if it is better for us to buy over there or import with all the resultant shipping and peripheral costs and hassle. As we do not move over until 2014, I am considering purchasing a suitable new or newish car in the UK at least 6 months before our move in order for it to be classed as a personal possession. I fully understand the advice in other threads that a 4x4 is best for the roads there, and the higher taxation/running costs of larger engines, but I suspect that we would prefer a 7 seater for the periods when our children and grandchildren visit us. If there is a substantial savings to be made by importing this type of car, I would do it. The question is whether the total cost and hassle is worth any savings made?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2012)

For new cars I doubt there is an avantage to import. To import it as personal property means more then 6 months since first registration in UK which means there is no money to earn on VAT.
I dont know the price difference on new cars between Cyprus and UK but I doubt they are bigger then the transport cost.

Anders


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi

we're shipping 2 cars across and have received fantastic advice from Mike Johnson (+357 99 166532 [email protected]) about the advantages of using Roll On Roll Off (RORO) ferries instead of shipping containers and the basis of the various import duties versus Personal Goods and the relative hassles/advantages.

By the way, the previous "free" importation of cars by Retirees was withdrawn December 2011


----------



## Joycea82 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you for your advice.
Regards
Joyce


----------



## whoosh (May 11, 2010)

There is one item in the criteria to import a car as personal property that says you must show intent to live in the republic permanently. Does this mean permanent permanent, or does a long-term, but finite time period apply too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2012)

You must have applied for residence permit. I have talked a lot to customs about this and this is what they say. You must import the car latest 12 month after you got your residence permit

More info here
Import of Car as Personal Property


----------



## whoosh (May 11, 2010)

Great, thanks!


----------

